# What Did Santa Bring You?



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

What did Santa bring you for the upcoming season, or are you waiting for the fishing shows?


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

two fishing books.. The old Man and the Boy and Striper Surf... 

a cordless dremel for tweaking those tournament reels (the reels are already a WHOLE lot better than the operator!!)

some new underwear.. oh, you probably don't care about the rest of the stuff...


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Longcaster, My latest present was a 1990 Suburban 4-wheel drive; (Choo Choo model). All through the year Santa gave me a Penn 525 mag; a Daiwa 30 SHV; an Abu 7500; a Tica 12' spinning rod and a Breakaway 2pc1pc(heavy). I am keeping my SANTA. Larry, pelican man.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Larry,

Does that mean no more driving with the rod out the window? 


Remedial Tony


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Larry",
It sounds like you found the perfect "Santa"!
Tell your "Santa" that I said hello!


----------



## pugnax (Jun 21, 2001)

Hi lads,

Santa bring me enother 525 MAg and a Kompressor match

'O Pugnax from South of Italy


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Tony, No more dragging my stuff onto the beach with my kids plastic sled. And longcaster, I told my Santa that you said HI. I am looking forward to spring. Larry, pelican man.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Larry",
I'm looking forward to casting in the Spring so I can finally put some of my "Extreme Casting Techniques" into practice.


----------

